# Losingg inches!! :)



## Femme (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay I've finally decided to STICK to my new diet plan.  I wouldn't exactly call it a diet, more like cutting calories.  I'm an athlete, so I eat.. a lot lol.  Even when I'm not hungry I have the urge to eat.  So, I've decided to eat 5 times a day. All healthy foods while eating of course.  It's not so much that I want to lose weight, but cut the inches instead.  Right now I weigh in at 138.0 pounds, and I'm about 5'6''.

I think that it's crucial that I stick to my diet until May 1, because I recently have surgery and am not allowed to exercise for 1 month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is horrible for me.. I used to run around  5 miles 4-5 times a week.. ahh I'm going to lose my stamina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So I really really need to stick to this diet.  I'm going to have about 1400 Calories per day, and allowing myself only one cheat item per week.  I'm thinking of eating every day around 7:30, 11:00, 1:30 4:00 and 6:30.

Right now, I'm a size 4, or a 28 i believe in the other type of pants lol.  I have a biggg ol' butt and hips.. slim stomach though.  It's funny in the morning I wake up and my stomach is flat as can be, with definition.  By the end of the night.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It expands about 5 inches haha.

Anyways My new plan starts today and I'll be sure to keep updating..every day!


----------



## JULIA (Apr 9, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Femme (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay so here's a list of todays food:
Oatmeal: 337 calories
Grapes and bananas: 100 calories
Lunchtime sandwiches: 250 calories
Fish(trout): around 300-400 calories
Some Ricecake: 30 calories
and some cake that my mom baked: 70 calories.
I had about 1200-1300  calories today..
Day 1 accomplishedd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------

